# Subdomain funktioniert nicht



## mycrotrend (23. Jan. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine neue Webseite angelegt und mit der Domain chat.domain.de
( Server, Kunde, IP ausgewählt ) allerdings wird hier anscheinend nichts angelegt bzw nichts ist erreichbar.
Die Ordner in /var/www werden korrekt angelegt.

Ich habe einen Root Server bei Hetzner mit dem Domain / DNS Robot, muss ich hier evtl. noch etwas in den DNS Einstellungen vornehmen ?
Ich habe hier zusätzlich noch 



> chat                     IN A       xxx.xx.xxx.xx


 angelegt.
Ich weiss, dass es bis zu 48 Stunden kann, bis der DNS Server sich aktualisiert.
Aber ich kann ja nicht jedes mal einen DNS Eintrag vornehmen, falls ich eine Subdomain anlegen, dass müsste doch auch irgendwie automatisch gehen oder ?

Der nginx Error Log gibt nichts aus.
Der Log unter /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/chat.domain.de gibt auch nichts aus.


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2014)

> Aber ich kann ja nicht jedes mal einen DNS Eintrag vornehmen, falls ich eine Subdomain anlegen, dass müsste doch auch irgendwie automatisch gehen oder ?


Doch, das macht man so. woher soll denn irgend ein client auf der welt wissen dass Du eine neue subdmain verwenden möchtest, wenn du sie nicht im dns anlegst.

Alternativ kannst Du auch einen wildcard recird im dns anlegen.


----------



## thaitux (8. Feb. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Doch, das macht man so. woher soll denn irgend ein client auf der welt wissen dass Du eine neue subdmain verwenden möchtest, wenn du sie nicht im dns anlegst.
> 
> Alternativ kannst Du auch einen wildcard recird im dns anlegen.


Kannst Du das bitte mal etwas genauer beschreiben. 

Ich möchte später gern mehrere Subdomains anlegen, vServer bei Hetzner.

Danke


----------



## ramsys (8. Feb. 2014)

Zitat von thaitux:


> Kannst Du das bitte mal etwas genauer beschreiben.


Im Nameserver:


```
sub.domain.com --> A-Record --> IP
*.domain.com   --> A-Record --> IP
```


----------



## DennisDa (9. Feb. 2014)

Fast das gleiche Problem ;

Hauptdomain -> Autosubdomain: www 
Subdomain.Hauptdomain -> Autosubdomain: keine
DNS: *.hauptdomain A IP

Wenn ich im Browser Subdomain.Hauptdomain  aufrufen möchte, werde ich aber auf Hauptdomain geleitet bzw. diese erscheint.

Wenn ich der Subdomain eine IPv6 Adresse zuweise und nur diese IP im Browser aufrufe klappt es !!

scheint wohl das ich was verkehrt gemacht habe oder doch alles richtig ?


Gruß
Dennis


----------



## mycrotrend (9. Feb. 2014)

*.domain.de reicht schon.

Allerdings dauert es bis zu 48 Stunden, bis sich die DNS Server aktualisiert haben, dass war auch ein Problem.

Bei Hetzner geht es bspw in den DNS Einträgen so:

*                       IN A       Ip Adresse


----------



## DennisDa (9. Feb. 2014)

Bei mir ist der Wildcard eintrag im DNS schon Ewigkeiten drinnen ... oder muss ich noch extra ne aliasdomain anlegen ?


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2014)

Die domain (also fqdn inkl. subdomain Teil) muss in der apache config existieren, ob Du das über eine aliasdomain, subdomain oder eine neue webseite machst, ist egal.

Eine subdomain bzw. aliasdomain sind ein apache vhost alias, sie dienen also dazu dass der selbe content der webseite zu der sie gehören angezeigt wird, wenn man diese sub bzw.aliasdomain aufruft.

Wenn Du also schreibst "Wenn ich im Browser Subdomain.Hauptdomain aufrufen möchte, werde ich aber auf Hauptdomain geleitet bzw. diese erscheint.", dann ist das genau das was bei Verwendung einer sub bzw. aliasdomain passieren soll.


----------



## DennisDa (9. Feb. 2014)

Ja genau das habe ich ja verstanden, jedoch habe ich keine Alias Domain angelegt.

Sondern eine neue Webseite und als Domain habe ich eine subdomain angegeben, dennoch werde ich auf die hauptseite Meinedomain.de geleitet bzw. die hautpseite wird mir angezeigt !


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2014)

Ok, dann kann es sein dass die Ip nicht stimmt oder dass Du ip und * bei Deinen webseiten vermischt hast.


----------



## DennisDa (9. Feb. 2014)

Fehler gefunden ...

Musste ein IPv6 Eintrag in der DNS hinzufügen .. da ich mit ipv6 online bin -.-


----------

